# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Hybrids

## Kurt

What is your opinion of hybrids, such as the fantasy frog, _Ceratophrys cornuta_ x _C. cranwelli_? 

*Please, no commentary or arguments. Just vote in the poll please.*

----------

